# SSD nicht erkannt aber im Gerätemanager alles ok



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juni 2011)

*SSD nicht erkannt aber im Gerätemanager alles ok*

Hey euch , meine SSD die ich Morgen aufsetzen will ist angekommen ... ich hab sie mal so angeschlossen zum Testen .
Im Bios steht sie hängt am 6gb kontroler und win7 hat sie gleich Inst. ... aber auf den Arbeitsplatz ist sie nicht mit aufgelistet (trotz Win Neustart) .
Beim Gerätemanager steht sie drin "dieses Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich tun ...

ich hab auf Computer -> Verwalten -> Datenträgerverwalten geklickt ... und da steht sie muß erst initialisiert werden (aber wie)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok hat sich erledigt , hab es Initialisiert ... kann CLOSET


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD nicht erkannt aber im Gerätemanager alles ok*

Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf die Platte - Links, wo "Datenträger..." steht. Da wirst du geholfen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD nicht erkannt aber im Gerätemanager alles ok*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf die Platte - Links, wo "Datenträger..." steht. Da wirst du geholfen.



Ja hab es mitbekommen ich depp


----------

